# Antique Horse Harness



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

can you put a pic up of the harness


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

As with saddles, harness value varies considerably, so it's impossible to value it based on the little info you have.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i would suggest putting a picture up of it and we would be able to take a closer look at it, also any brands or markings would be handy


----------

